# Grammer and spelling mistake's (on the internet) that aggravate you



## Toddlertoddy

Self-explanatory

My list in order:

1. your/you're
2. their/there/they're
3. then/than
4. unnecessary apostrophes
5. grammer
6. definately
7. should/could/would of
8. aggravate/irritate

What are yours?


----------



## Couchie

Toddlertoddy said:


> Grammer and spelling *mistake's* (on the internet) that aggravate you





Toddlertoddy said:


> 4. unnecessary apostrophes


----------



## Krummhorn

Dose vs Does ...


----------



## Kopachris

Toddlertoddy said:


> *Grammer and spelling mistake's (on the internet) that aggravate you*





Toddlertoddy said:


> *Grammer, mistake's, and aggravate*


I c wat u did thar.

My list is about the same as yours, adding "to, too, and two."


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> I c wat u did thar.
> 
> My list is about the same as yours, adding "to, too, and two."


I didn't even notice "grammer". And what's wrong with aggravate?

Meh I'm an engineer, **** it.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Couchie said:


> I didn't even notice "grammer". And what's wrong with aggravate?
> 
> Meh I'm an engineer, **** it.


http://grammar.about.com/od/words/a/Aggravate.htm


----------



## Guest

Couchie said:


> And what's wrong with aggravate?


'aggravate' means 'to make worse' - it's not a synonym for 'annoy'.

[edit]

I've just read toddlertoddy's link. Note that just because the 'usage notes' claim that people use 'aggravate' as a synonym for 'annoy', it does not make it right. Millions of people misuse the language everyday!


----------



## Couchie

...from link:

Some people claim that aggravate can only mean 'to make worse,' and not 'to irritate,' on the basis of the word's etymology. But in doing so, they ignore not only an English sense in use since the 17th century, but also one of the original Latin ones. Sixty-eight percent of the Usage Panel approves of its use in _It's the endless wait for luggage that aggravates me the most about air travel."_


----------



## Ravndal

I really don't care, I got a lot of bad grammar anyways


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Let's be kind on those of us who can spell but are appalling typists!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I can be the world's worst when it comes to sloppily using 'it's' instead of 'its' but on the whole grammar/spelling is one of my very few academic plus points. I know one person who is the polar opposite - on his own admission a terrible speller and incapable of writing anything without it being riddled with grammatical errors but he is a well-qualified mathematician and chemist.


----------



## Taneyev

I made so many mistakes that can't count them here. Sorry for that (but, try to write in Spanish!).


----------



## Lunasong

I got amusement yesterday browsing through Reddit Obama memes after his AMA; especially those referencing the guy who had the balls to correct his grammatical error.









My grammar/spelling pet peeve is the use of an apostrophe when it's merely a plural word.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Definately is my number one pet peeve. Just about everyone gets that wrong, for some reason.


----------



## quack

Despite my last few posts being complaints about english usage, mistakes don't bother me too much. I love the variety and flexibility of language on the internet and if a little looseness in the rather convoluted rules of english allows for a greater amount of communication amongst disparate people then i'm all for it.

My chief annoyance is actually people who use grammar to win an argument, as if using _your_ when you mean _you're_ invalidates an argument.

Felicity, not fluency of language, is a merit. -- Edwin Whipple


----------



## aleazk

I do not make the errors mentioned above, but, sometimes, I think a phrase in my native language instead of thinking it directly in english. Some errors can be made when you use this approach.


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Extra apostrophes
2. Missing apostrophes (especially "Ive")
3. Lack of capitalization (especially "i")
4. Run-on sentences.


----------



## aleazk

Klavierspieler said:


> 1. Extra apostrophes
> 2. Missing apostrophes (especially "Ive")
> 3. Capitalization (especially of "I")
> 4. Run-on sentences.


But according to wikipedia: "It is used to refer to one's self and is capitalized, although other pronouns, such as he or she, are not capitalized".


----------



## jalex

'Less/few' really bugs me, mostly because it is a mistake frequently made by people who otherwise use perfectly 'correct' grammar. I don't know why it irritates me; it's a pointless 'rule' which causes no ambiguity. I can't help it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

aleazk said:


> But according to wikipedia: "It is used to refer to one's self and is capitalized, although other pronouns, such as he or she, are not capitalized".


Clarified.


----------



## mmsbls

Others' incorrect grammar does not really bother me although I try hard to speak and write correctly (other than typos of course). 

My favorite grammar joke:

A freshman starting his first semester at Princeton approaches an upperclassman on campus.

Freshman: Yo, where's the library at?
Upperclassman: At Princeton we don't end our sentences with prepositions.
Freshman: OK. Where's the library at, a**hole


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I hate all the typos I ever make. It's because I'm lazy and don't look at the computer screen all the time when I type. I mispell hte same words over nad over.


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> But according to wikipedia: "It is used to refer to one's self and is capitalized, although other pronouns, such as he or she, are not capitalized".


I think "I" is always capitalised.


----------



## moody

Manxfeeder said:


> Definately is my number one pet peeve. Just about everyone gets that wrong, for some reason.


I'm sorry but my dictionary says it's definitely.


----------



## ArthurBrain

Frankly, and especially in today's age, it irks me _excessively_ that the following word is so commonly misspelled:

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis

Inexcusable really....


----------



## Philip

ArthurBrain said:


> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


did he died?


----------



## Guest

Add its/it's to the list. Since I'm a high school English teacher, I'm subjected to grammar/spelling/punctuation/usage horrors on the internet (not to mention at school!) on a daily basis. I just sit here shaking my head in disgust.


----------



## Ondine

Gosh... I can have a lot of all those! English is not my native language.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

moody said:


> I'm sorry but my dictionary says it's definitely.


Which is what he meant...?


----------



## ArthurBrain

Philip said:


> did he died?


Indeed he diddnt


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ondine said:


> Gosh... I can have a lot of all those! English is not my native language.


"Your" excused. Native English speakers are not.


----------



## moody

Toddlertoddy said:


> Which is what he meant...?


I'm sure he can answer for himself.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Mistakes don't bother me too much in day to day life because it usually means the person writing simply doesn't know an English rule or simply didn't realize they made a mistake. Internet mistakes to bother me because people are usually just careless. 

First off people discard the simple rules of capitalization, puctuation, and spelling. 

What bothers me most, though, are those abrieviations: lol, g2g, brb, and so on.

The shortened spellings are quite bothersome as well. People remove a double letter or an apostrophe.

Although I don't take part in the simple carelessness I'm sure any grammar majors here could pick apart my every sentence. I have forgotten many of the more in depth rules.


----------



## science

My personal favorites include: 

- "litterally"
- "rediculous" 
- "do to" (for "due to")
- "Who is John Gault?" (for "Who is John Galt?") 

And in case it counts: 

- "typo" (for "spelling or grammar error") 

All of that is from one person, my all-time favorite internet personality. A guy who claims to have worked his way up from the working class (though his grandfather is supposed to have been a friend of Dick Cheney's), getting into an elite private high school on scholarship, only failing to get into the Naval Academy "do to" prejudice against white males; who now supposedly makes a bundle in finance, but doesn't know the difference between M1, M2, or M3 - nor even the difference between "fiscal policy" and "monetary policy." 

It was a sad, sad day when he got spellcheck on his browser.


----------



## Turangalîla

In my social and familial circles I am the designated grammar and diction police (only perfection will do). It may annoy them once in a while, but I am doing them a great favour. They are beginning to listen to me after years of nagging that "Tuesday" begins with a consonant sound similar to a _ch_, not just "_Tooz-day_". My mother's spelling, however, leaves much to be desired still. Everyone both loves and hates me for the corrections I give them.

And I have _never_ corrected anyone on TalkClassical because I know that you are intelligent and sophisticated human beings already. (You must be-you are fans of classical music!)


----------



## aleazk

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And I have _never_ corrected anyone on TalkClassical because I know that you are intelligent and sophisticated human beings already. (You must be-you are fans of classical music!)


Also, there are many of us, the people in this forum, who are not native english speakers.


----------



## Guest

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> "Tuesday" begins with a consonant sound similar to a _ch_, not just "_Tooz-day_"


Where I come from, 'Tuesday' begins with sound similar to a 't'!


----------



## moody

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> In my social and familial circles I am the designated grammar and diction police (only perfection will do). It may annoy them once in a while, but I am doing them a great favour. They are beginning to listen to me after years of nagging that "Tuesday" begins with a consonant sound similar to a _ch_, not just "_Tooz-day_". My mother's spelling, however, leaves much to be desired still. Everyone both loves and hates me for the corrections I give them.
> 
> And I have _never_ corrected anyone on TalkClassical because I know that you are intelligent and sophisticated human beings already. (You must be-you are fans of classical music!)


I've never heard a Canadian say "chooseday"---I think you're having us on!


----------



## sospiro

Odnoposoff said:


> I made so many mistakes that can't count them here. Sorry for that (but, try to write in Spanish!).


If English is not your first language, you're excused.


----------



## sospiro

I would never correct anyone on here or on any forum, but I do proof read & have an obsessive eye for grammar, spelling and punctuation errors.

I have great difficulty with American English; I keep wanting to correct 'theater' 'color' etc


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

sospiro said:


> I have great difficulty with American English; I keep wanting to correct 'theater' 'color' etc


Is it grammatically correct or incorrect to have etc with or without a period?

:tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler

MacLeod said:


> Where I come from, 'Tuesday' begins with sound similar to a 't'!


According to my (albeit ancient) edition of the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, it does here, too!


----------



## Mephistopheles

I haven't seen the old infer/imply blunder for a while, which makes it all the worse when I come across it. I'm less bothered by the simpler misspellings now (just because they're so common), and more annoyed by incorrect short phrases, like "for all intensive purposes".


----------



## Turangalîla

moody said:


> I've never heard a Canadian say "chooseday"---I think you're having us on!


It is actually less of a "chooseday" and more of a "tee-oosday", with the _ee_ sound pronounced briefly and subtlely. I compete in elocution as one of my hobbies 

And this pronounciation is not only the only "officially" correct one, but it _does_ exist in Canada, even though it is not widespread.


----------



## Klavierspieler

According to Wiktionary, "tee-oozday" is Received Pronunciation and "toozday" is American English.


----------



## BurningDesire

mostly when people abbreviate words that aren't very long XD like "wut" or "y" or "r" or "u" or "***"


----------



## Toddlertoddy

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And I have _never_ corrected anyone on TalkClassical because I know that you are intelligent and sophisticated human beings already. (You must be-you are fans of classical music!)


#elitism
ten character


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> mostly when people abbreviate words that aren't very long XD like "wut" or "y" or "r" or "u" or "***"


When people insert "XD" in to their sentences.


----------



## Ondine

Klavierspieler said:


> "Your" excused. Native English speakers are not.


Thanks Klavierspieler!


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> When people insert "XD" in to their sentences.


But its fun o3o


----------



## Cnote11

What in the world is that supposed to be at the end of your sentence?


----------



## BurningDesire

Cnote11 said:


> What in the world is that supposed to be at the end of your sentence?


a face with pouty lips :3


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

period?[/QUOTE]

The period (or full stop as we call it in the old country) stands in place of one or more omitted letters (just as an apostrophe can). So etc. is correct, since etc. is an abbreviation of et cetera (meaning and the rest).

However, the omission of the full stop is so prevalent - and so often appears in UK publications' style guides, though not those of US ones - that it is surely acceptable. My view is that, if an abbreviation is intended to convey a meaning with fewer characters than the full word has, then omitting a further character (the period) makes it more efficient.

Incidentally Mr. and Dr. are always wrong (notwithstanding widespread usage in the US). There are no letters following the r in these abbreviations, so nothing for the period to stand in place of where it is positioned.


----------



## Cnote11

BurningDesire said:


> a face with pouty lips :3


I'm not sure I see it.


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> a face with pouty lips :3


At best we might confuse you for a catfish.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

It's ok, every forum can use a resident anime


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Jeremy Marchant said:
period?[/QUOTE]

That made me cringe


----------



## samurai

The seemingly constant misuse of *it's* for* its* and vice versa, by people who are educated and should supposedly know better.
Obviously--or maybe not--*its* denotes possession, while* it's* is merely a contraction of *it is*. What is so hard about remembering this distinction?


----------



## Couchie

To be honest no grammar mistakes on the internet irritate me as much as those who have made it their sole mission to correct grammar.


----------



## Cnote11

Fights urge to correct Couchie's grammar!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Couchie said:


> Too be honest no grammer mistake's on the internet aggravate me as many as those who has made it there sole mission to correct grammer.


..........


----------



## Cnote11

What the hell did you just do to his sentence?


----------



## Vaneyes

seperate, desparate
effect, affect
desert, dessert
very unique


----------



## dionisio

Question: and what about people like me whose mother language isn't english? Are we forgiven?

I make several grammar mistakes.


----------



## Taneyev

No Dionisio; nunca seremos perdonados. El aislamiento despreciativo nos seguirá donde fuéramos.


----------



## Guest

The internet seriously needs one of these:


----------



## mmsbls

Here's an interesting grammatical story that surprised me.

My step father almost completed his doctorate in English literature and has a phenomenal command of the English language. We were discussing language and grammar one day when I mentioned a mistake many people make - the use of the phrase "for free" as in "I got the book for free." I said "free" is an adjective and cannot be the object of a prepositional phrase. His response was something like, "I hope there's never a day when people will demand such strict usage." He was perfectly happy with people using "for free." Obviously so many people use that phrase that it's probably much more common than dropping the "for." 

I guess I enjoy trying to speak and write "correct" English, but I recognize that language is fluid and usage changes. Some usage is perhaps blatantly wrong, but other usage is more like a choice rather than a mistake.


----------



## Crudblud

Here's one: when people put an apostrophe in Brahms, as though his name were actually Brahm. I don't even like Brahms, but I must defend the poor fellow against this outrage.


----------

